

The Audacity of Shamelessly Asking - wallflower
http://beanoriginal.net/the-audacity-of-shamelessly-asking/

======
joezydeco
So the lesson is not to be audacious in private - do it in front of a large
audience where rejection won't be tolerated the same way.

~~~
fezzl
The same principle applies in romance (proposals, confessions, etc.), where,
if you win over the crowd, she'd be vilified for rejecting.

~~~
abraham
Or he.

